# Dilutions



## MattCReynolds (Jan 4, 2011)

I've used Xtol in the past, but these days I mainly use D-76.
Also, I primarily shoot Tri-X and Plus-X.

I am interested as to how folks dilute their D-76 (or other developers).
What their results are in terms of grain, sharpness, etc.

Cheers,
- Matt


----------



## compur (Jan 4, 2011)

When I use D76 or similar developers I usually dilute 1:1. My perception is 
that this gives a bit more sharpness and a little better handling of high 
contrast subjects. However, this may increase grain slightly with some films. 
Some people dilute D76 to 1:3 or even more. I haven't gone that far. 

D76 1:1 is a very good general purpose developer and so is Xtol 1:1 in my 
opinion.

Of course, when you dilute a developer it becomes a one-shot (use once and 
discard).


----------



## MattCReynolds (Jan 4, 2011)

compur said:


> When I use D76 or similar developers I usually dilute 1:1. My perception is
> that this gives a bit more sharpness and a little better handling of high
> contrast subjects. However, this may increase grain slightly with some films.
> Some people dilute D76 to 1:3 or even more. I haven't gone that far.
> ...



I agree whole-heartedly. 
I mix a working solution of D-76 1+1 and discard one shot.

Can anyone else offer some further information?


----------



## stereo (Jan 12, 2011)

D76:
1:1 for very small grain
1:3 for better sharpness


----------

